# older expectant mum



## Dune (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi All

After years of trying we are finally pregnant thanks to egg donation! I cannot express my sheer joy, anxiety and fear!!! I know its very early days (I'm 4 weeks) and I've scared myself half silly by reading all sorts of scary reports on the internet on how hard being pregnant for older women is! Diabetes, high blood pressure, higher rate of misscarriage ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

Anyway if there is anyone at there who can offer words of wisdom/advise/help (a mental shot of vodka!)anything! It would be good to hear from you 

Dune (plus)


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS DUNE!!

One piece of advice - step away from google!  It can scare you half to death!  I haven't had any experience of being an older pg lady myself but my step-mum had both her boys later on (she was 40 when #2 was born) and she had a completely trouble-free pregnancy both times.  No morning sickness, no back ache, no piles, no pain relief during the labours or births - I'm quite jealous actually!  So try not to worry too much and just enjoy the next few months :0)  It really is the most amazing time, even when you feel grotty (as I did for weeeeeeeks!).

pippi x


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Dune

Congratulations on your PG!  I was 43 when I finally became pregnant and 44 by the time my DD arrived.

I suspect that us 40somethings do have a harder time of it than 20somethings, but plenty of us make it and I'm sure you will, too.  There probably are more risks in having a baby at our age, but the flip side of that is that the doctors keep a close eye on you.  And depending on how fit you are, you may feel the effects of pregnancy more than a younger person, but it's only 9 months and worth it for the end result!

I did get gestational diabetes, which is a pain but as long as you are sensible, shouldn't cause the baby any serious problems.  I was booked in for the test as routine because of my age, and by the time I got to the test, I had developed it.  

I didn't have problems with blood pressure, but having IVF and especially DE is a risk factor for pre-eclampsia, so they monitor blood pressure carefully.  Do try not to worry too much - I do remember Googling things and scaring myself witless.

I wish you all the best for a problem-free pregnancy.

EG x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

EG - your little girl is adorable :0)  She looks like a little angel singing away at the piano!

pippi x


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Dune,
Congratulations.
Only advice would be to try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible, and avoid worrying as much as possible.
I walked the dogs several miles a day until day before DS born, not sure if this is really recommended or not but it kept me fit.
A high quality vitamin tablet is also a good idea [eg Zita West]
Wishing you the best,
Mountainlion.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am 40 and using DE's but I was told that the embryo had the miscarriage rate of the donors age so was lowered!

Good luck and happy pregnancies ladies
L x


----------



## harvey (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Dune

I was 42 when I conceived via double donation in Spain and will be 43, three weeks after our baby is born.  I am due the first week in April.  My pregnancy has been fine apart from back ache but I have back pain when I am not pregnant!  My grandmother gave birth at home at 44 with no problems.

One of the other ladies mentioned being monitored for pre eclampsia with a higher risk over 40 and with donor babies.  I will be monitored every week from week 34 but this is all. I am currently just going into week 33.  I would also recommend a good vitamin pill and have used Zita West's as someone else suggested.  My partner has also banned me using google!

Good luck with things and a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Harvey X


----------



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh congratulations!

And stay away from Google!  Anyone can have any complication of pregnancy at any age.  And even if you do have something you are so unlikely to have lots go wrong.  You could have a bit of SPD or a bit of high blood pressure and it's really nothing to worry about, but as far as stats go, it will be written up as a higher risk because of your age - oh fooey!  To hell with it!  Any twenty something can get pre-eclampsia etc!

Repeat to yourself twenty times each day - "I am enjoying my pregnancy"

And do enjoy it - and tell your midwife your not interested if she ever says anything about your age!  Trust me you'll feel much better  

H x


----------

